# IIS hang



## bhushaneri (Aug 11, 2009)

We have an intranet application and we are facing some problems related to IIS. Whenever some request goed to IIS it gets hang (not always!) and the application crashes.The only option we have in front of us is to restart IIS but this is not the feasible solution.
Can anyone help me out in this case?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Honestly I'd dump IIS in favor of Apache. I used IIS for a while myself and found it more and more frustrating by the day.


----------

